# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Πύλαρος  [Pylaros, Hermod, Carmen Sylva]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Pylaros_ was one of the most famous (and loved?) passenger ships of our Greek passenger lines 100 years ago.  There are so many stories about her...  The early newspapers have all kinds of stories of competition and achievement but don't forget that some of these stories were exaggerated by her agents and belonged to the well known statement _Se non e vero e ben trovato_.

Briefly, she was built in 1863 in Copenhagen and was named _Hermod_. She had just 312 gross tons, i.e, she was smaller than my generation's *Moschanthi* or _Pindos_...  Transferred to Romania as _Carmen Sylva_ she was forgotten until 1899, when -after 26 years of service- she was bought by _Nik. Athanassoulis_ and transferred to Greece. She was named  _Pylaros_ and the rest is history.  Please read a nice article by _A. Tzamtzis_ in _Kathimerini_ of August 24, 2003 in http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...8/2003_1285305
I do not like to copy.
But it is interesting to read her schedule from my grandfather's 1908 edition of the wonderful German travel guide *Baedeker.*..
Pylaros.jpg
_Pylaros of N. M. Athanasoulis_
From Piraeus via the Canal of Corinth every Monday and Friday at 10:00 am via Itea, Galaxidi to Patras (Monday and Friday 10:00 pm), then Tuesday via Ithaca, Cefallonia (Sami, Aghia Eufimia, Fiskardo) through the Leukas canal to Leukas, (or) Saturday via Kyllene, Zante, Lixouri to Argostoli (Saturday noon; back Saturday 3:00 pm, in Piraeus Sunday at 1:00 pm)
Prices: from Piraeus to Patras, Zante or Argostoli  I Class 15 Dr,  II class 10 Dr; to Ithaca, Sami or Leukas  I Class 20 Dr,  II class 15 Dr; to Itea I Class 15 Dr,  II class 10 Dr, _allez-retour_ I Class 25 Dr,  II class 18 Dr
BTW, who said there was no travel and tourism 100 years ago?
Red Book 1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aφού πιάσαμε την κουβέντα εδώ για τη σύγκρουση Πύλαρου-¶σσου, ας δούμε και κάποιες ειδήσεις του 1903 για το πως σώθηκε το καράβι που είχε μισοβυθιστεί στην Ιθάκη και τελικά γύρισε στον Πειραιά στις 18/12.

pylaros 12-03.gif pylaros at piraeus 19-12-03.gif
από την εφημερίδα Εμπρός και το αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης.

Και η ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ συνέχισε τα ταξίδια της, αλλά ενώ έχει γραφτεί πως σταμάτησε το 1920, η πραγματικότητα είναι διαφορετική. 
Συνέχισε και σταμάτησε μαζί με το alter ego της, την ΑΣΣΟ, το 1932 όταν τα έπιασε και τα δύο το όριο ηλικίας.
Έδεσε στο Αμπελάκι και δεν ξαναταξίδεψε. Εκποιήθηκε το 1937 στον Ευαγ.Νομικό και το 1938 σε Έλληνες διαλυτές.
Να και η σχετική (κουνημένη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) ανακοίνωση από το μακρινό 1938:
pyl3.gif
και η "μετάφραση" «το από καιρό αργούν επιβατηγό α/π Πύλαρος ..τ.γκρος (ναυπ.1864) επωλήθη εις Έλληνες διαλυτάς»

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aφού πιάσαμε την κουβέντα εδώ για τη σύγκρουση Πύλαρου-¶σσου, ας δούμε και κάποιες ειδήσεις του 1903 για το πως σώθηκε το καράβι που είχε μισοβυθιστεί στην Ιθάκη και τελικά γύρισε στον Πειραιά στις 18/12.


Very interesting. Our Web site is becoming very complete!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

At last! This evening I received from Norway an original of the well-known postcard of _Pylaros_ at Loutraki. Here it is!

Pylaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice schedule of _Pylaros_ from July 14, 1899

18990714 Pylaros.jpg

More on _Pylaros_! From July 20, 1908

19080720 Pylaros.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Nατη ξανά η ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ, σε μια φωτογραφία που προσωπικά δεν είχα ξαναδεί.

pylaros.jpg
Από το περιοδικό "Ναυτική Ελλάς" κάπου στη δεκαετία του 30.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nατη ξανά η ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ, σε μια φωτογραφία που προσωπικά δεν είχα ξαναδεί.
> 
> pylaros.jpg
> Από το περιοδικό "Ναυτική Ελλάς" κάπου στη δεκαετία του 30.


Ellinis!  This is a greta find!!!  I had never seen it before and it gives us a better idea about how the ship really was.  Now I can see why she never did anything else except coastal Amvrakikos and Ceffalonia!

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Νικόλα,
και το πέρασμα στην Κεφαλλονιά μπορεί ενίοτε να γίνεται πολύ σκληρό  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αθλια η κατασταση της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας το 1900! Εδω απο ενα αρθρο της 17ης Ιανουαριου 1900 στον Σκριπ, διαβαζουμε για τα τερατα και σημεια των επιβατηγων *Πελωψ, Πυλαρος,  Ευβοια* και *Ποσειδων*!

19001017 a.jpg19001017 b.jpg19001017 c.jpg
___________________________
19001017 d.jpg19001017 e.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η συγκρουση των πλοιων _Πυλαρος_ και *Ασσος* ειναι γνωστη στην ιστορια της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση οτι δεν την εχουμε αναφερει ποτε εδω!

Παρουσιαζω τωρα πληρη αναλυση του ατυχηματος απο το Σκριπ του 1903 (29 Νοεμβριου 1903)

19031129 Pylaros1.jpg
19031129 Pylaros2.jpg
19031129 Pylaros3.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πριν από τρία χρόνια είχα κάνει δώρο στον πατέρα μου ένα λεύκωμα με φωτογραφίες από την *"Προσεισμική Κεφαλλονιά".*

Η *Διονυσία Πουλάκη-Κατεβάτη* επιμελήθηκε την έκδοση του λευκώματος * "Προσεισμική Κεφαλλονιά" ("Cephalonia: Before the earthquake of 1953").
* 
Το λεύκωμα εκδόθηκε το 2003 από τις εκδόσεις *ΕιΚώΝ* (Ζωοδόχου Πηγής 57, Αθήνα).

Ότι και να πούμε θα είναι λίγο για την αξία αυτού του λευκώματος.

Παραθέτω ένα μικρό απόσπαμα της *Διονυσίας Πουλάκη-Κατεβάτη* από τον πρόλογο.

"Η αναπάντεχη επίσκεψη του σεισμού του 1953 δεν άφησε σχεδόν τίποτα απ' όσα στις σελίδες αυτού του βιβλίου εικονίζονται. ¶θελα τα μάτια της ψυχής γυρίζουν πίσω στις τρυφερές εικόνες, εκεί στην Κεφαλλονιά με τα παλιά στολίδια της. Είναι πίσω μας, αλλά ουδέποτε μας εγκαταλείπουν. Ίσως τελικά είναι ένα βάρος, που γίνεται ασήκωτο όσο ο χρόνος περνά και τα τυλίγει όλα στην αχλή του.
Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν γιατερεύει, αλλά μεγαλώνει τη νοσταλγία....
Πάσχισα να γιατρευτώ, βγάζοντας προς τα έξω αυτό το βάρος, διώχνοντας την αχλή με τούτη τη λεπτομερή απεικόνιση μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες...."

Προσωπικά, δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ όταν ο πατέρας μου με πήγε στο χωριό (Τζανάτα Πόρου Κεφαλλονιάς) για να μου δείξει το πατρικό σπίτι.
Δεν είχε απομείνει παρά μόνο ένας σωρός από πέτρες.

Η παλιά Κεφαλλονιά, όμως, συνεχίζει να υπάρχει στη μνήμη και την ψυχή όλων αυτών των ανθρώπων.

Από το λεύκωμα αυτό παραθέτουμε τη φωτογραφία του περίφημου *"Πύλαρος",* ιδιοκτησίας *Νικολάου Αθανασούλη.*
Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη στο Λουτράκι.
Είναι η ίδια (σε ασπρόμαυρη) με αυτήν που ανέβασε παραπάνω ο καλός φίλος *Nicholas Peppas.*

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους και στον πατέρα μου,* Θεμιστοκλή Λαζαρή.* 

Pylaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πριν από τρία χρόνια είχα κάνει δώρο στον πατέρα μου ένα λεύκωμα με φωτογραφίες από την *"Προσεισμική Κεφαλλονιά".*
> 
> ........................ 
> Από το λεύκωμα αυτό παραθέτουμε τη φωτογραφία του περίφημου *"Πύλαρος",* ιδιοκτησίας *Νικολάου Αθανασούλη.*
> Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη στο Λουτράκι.
> Είναι η ίδια (σε ασπρόμαυρη) με αυτήν που ανέβασε παραπάνω ο καλός φίλος *Nicholas Peppas.*
> 
> Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους και στον πατέρα μου,* Θεμιστοκλή Λαζαρή.* 
> 
> Pylaros.jpg


This is a wonderful detailed reproduction of the classic *Pylaros* postcard from the arrival in Loutraki. Your version is extremely clear and allows us to see numerous details!!!
Thanks

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

Και να σκεφτεί κανείς, ότι έχω το λεύκωμα στο σπίτι μου ... Δεν είχα προσέξει την εικόνα της Πυλάρου  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A *Pylaros* schedule from April 8, 1903

19030408 Pylaros.jpg

Αγγελια της *Πυλαρου* απο τις 24 Απριλιου 1902

19020424 Pylaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Πυλαρος* 4/8/1903     Eνα γραμμα μετα απο τα γεγονοτα της συγκουσεως με το *Ασσος* και της βυθισεως του δευτερου


19030804 Pylaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Πυλαρος* 4/8/1903     Eνα γραμμα μετα απο τα γεγονοτα της συγκουσεως με το *Ασσος* και της βυθισεως του δευτερου
> 19030804 Pylaros.jpg


Και εδω ενα αρθρο για το ιδιο θεμα, αλλα απο την _Ελευθερια_ της ... 8ης Φεβρουαριου 1947!  Το θεμα ειχε ενδιαφερον ακομη και 44 χρονια αργοτερα!


19470208 Pylaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πριν από τρία χρόνια είχα κάνει δώρο στον πατέρα μου ένα λεύκωμα με φωτογραφίες από την *"Προσεισμική Κεφαλλονιά".*
> ................
> 
> Από το λεύκωμα αυτό παραθέτουμε τη φωτογραφία του περίφημου *"Πύλαρος",* ιδιοκτησίας *Νικολάου Αθανασούλη.*
> Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη στο Λουτράκι.
> Είναι η ίδια (σε ασπρόμαυρη) με αυτήν που ανέβασε παραπάνω ο καλός φίλος *Nicholas Peppas.*
> 
> Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους και στον πατέρα μου,* Θεμιστοκλή Λαζαρή.* 
> 
> Pylaros.jpg



Φιλε Αντωνη

Στο Ebay βρηκα προ ημερων μια φωτογραφια/καρτ ποσταλ του Λουτρακιου της εποχης που φαινεται να εχει ... την συνεχεια της προηγουμενης καρτ ποσταλ... παλι με το πλοιο *Πυλαρος*!!!!

Νικος

Pylaros.jpg

Loutraki.jpgPylaros.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Στο τεύχος Νο 58, Δεκέμβριος του 1998 το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής δημοσίευσε μια σειρά από πίνακες του ζωγράφου Μάκη Δρακάτου με θέματα από την ακτοπλοϊα της προπολεμικής περιόδου.

Από τη σειρά αυτή η Πύλαρος:

Pylaros_p001.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Με την βοηθεια του φιλου _rocinante_ που προτεινε να ξανακοιταξω τις φωτογραφιες του Ναυτικου και Εμπορικου Μουσειου του Helsingor της Δανιας (Handels- og S&#248;fartsmuseet p&#229; Kronborg) , εχουμε βρει τωρα πολυ περισσοτερα στοιχεια για την "καταγωγη" του πλοιου *Πυλαρος*!

Πραγματι το πλοιο *Πυλαρος* ηταν ναυπηγημενο στην Δανια, στην Κοπεγχαγη, απο την εταιρεια _Baumgarten & Burmeister_ και με το ονομα *Hermod* (οχι *Hermont* οπως αναφερεται στην επικεφαλιδα του θεματος αυτου εδω). Αυτο το πλοιο *Hermod* ηταν το δευτερο με το ονομα *Hermod* και ναυπηγηθηκε το 1864. Προηγηθηκε το πρωτο *Hermod* το 1854. Το πρωτο πλοιο εγινε παραξενα γνωστο γιατι το πηρε ο Ιουλιος Βερν οταν ηλθε στην Δανια το 1861 (ιδε http://www.jules-verne.dk/koebenhavn.html)

Το δευτερο *Hermod*, αυτο που τελικα εγινε το *Πυλαρος*, _χρησιμοποιησε τις μηχανες του πρωτου_.

Δρομολογηθηκε στην γραμμη Κιελου, Γερμανιας - Kors&#248;r Δανιας. Φυσικα αυτο ηταν το δρμολογιο που θα εκανε ενα αλλο "ελληνικο" πλοιο, το *Ελλη Δασκαλακη* εξηντα χρονια αργοτερα με το ονομα *Prinz Sigismund*.

Η μονη φωτογραφια αυτου του δευτερου *Hermod* στο παρα πανω μουσειο ειναι εδω http://billedarkiv.maritime-museum.d...3F298682F598F6

Το πλοιο εκανε το δρομολογιο Κιελου για 30 χρονια και απεσυρθη το 1894… φαινεται οτι πηγε στην Ρουμανια για μερικα χρονια και μετα, το 1899, στην Ελλαδα σαν *Πυλαρος*

Βλεποντας την φωτογραφια του Ναυτικου και Εμπορικου Μουσειου του Helsingοr της Δανιας και συγκρινοντας το *Hermod* με τις φωτογραφιες του *Πυλαρος*, βλεπουμε οτι εγιναν αρκετες αλλαγες.

Hermod.jpg

Hermod2.jpg

Hermod3.jpg

Στο ντοκουμεντο *Teknologisk udvikling i maskinindustrien*
_Burmeister & Wain 1875-1939_ σχετικα με την ιστορια της εταιρειας *Burmeister & Wain* αναφερεται:

Sidste gang i 1863 til Generalpostdirektoratets hjuldamper “Freya” med
maskineri p&#229; 800 hestekr&#230;fter. Maskineriet til Postv&#230;senets skib “*Hermod*” (&#229;r 1864, 600 hestekr&#230;fter) var genbrug af maskinen fra B&WΆs nybygning nummer 1 med samme navn og til samme kunde (“S/S Hermod et hundreds&#229;rs (sic) minde”, B&W, 1955, nr. 1, s. 15).


Allerede B&WΆs f&#248;rste dampskib “*Hermod*” fra 1854 havde opadvendte,
oscillerende (jf. note 31) cylindre (“S/S Hermod et hundreds&#229;rs (sic) minde”, B&W, 1955, nr. 1, s. 15). Det samme havde flere senere fart&#248;jer, f.eks. den endnu sejlende “Hjejlen” (Mogens Lebech: Hjejlen. Danmarks &#230;ldste dampskib og sejladsen p&#229; Himmelbjergs&#248;erne, Kbh. 1961, ss. 86-88) og et antal skibe fra DFDS (Thors&#248;e: DFDS, s. 116). Blandt de station&#230;re maskiner blev der dog bygget nogle af vippearmstypen (A/S Burmeister..., 1900, s. 103; det p&#229; dette sted afbildede eksempel er fra 1863). P&#229; B&W-Museet haves et eksemplar af den almindelige opadvendte, direkte virkende dampmaskine med flere cylindre.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ και ειδικα στο θεμα Λουτρακι ανεκαλυψα καλυτερα αντιτυπα των δυο γνωστων καρτποσταλ του 1905 και 1906 (δεξια) που δειχνουν το περιφημο *Πυλαρος*. Τις παρουσιαζω εδω στις κανονικες τους διαστασεις και σε μεγεθυνσεις

Pylaros 1905.JPGPylaros 1906c.JPG



Pylaros 1905b.jpgPylaros 1906d.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ και ειδικα στο θεμα Λουτρακι ανεκαλυψα καλυτερα αντιτυπα των δυο γνωστων καρτποσταλ του 1905 και 1906 (δεξια) που δειχνουν το περιφημο *Πυλαρος*.  Pylaros 1905.JPGPylaros 1906c.JPG


Απο τον Πειραια στον Κορινθιακο με το *Πυλαρος* γυρω στο 1912

Απο το βιβλιο Aegean Days του J. Irving Mannatt,  Houghton and Miflin Co, Boston, 1914

Το βιβλιο ειναι μια σειρρα ταξιδιωτικων αμαμνησεων απο το 1890 μεχρι το 1913 και αναφερεται σε πολλα ελληνικα επιβατηγα της εποχης εκεινης

Pylaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Θα με εχετε βαρεθει, αλλα αυτη εδω δειχνει περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες

Pylaros2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η συγκρουση των πλοιων *Πυλαρος* και *Ασσος* το 1903 εχει γινει φολκρορ του κοσμου. Εδω αρθρο απο τις 26 Νοεμβριου 1953

19531126  Pylaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δεν θυμαμαι που το βρηκα αυτο το αρθρο περυσι. Για ημερομηνια γραφω 4 Αυγουστου 1975

19750804 Assos Pylaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η συγκρουση των πλοιων *Πυλαρος* και *Ασσος* στην Sydney Morning Herald 10 Δεκεμβριου 1903.

1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του 1902 δείχνει ένα ποσταλάκι να περνάει τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου. Αν και δεν η λεζάντα δεν αναφέρει το όνομα του, από τα σινιάλα και τα χαρακτηριστικά του προκύπτει με σιγουριά πως είναι το ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ.

pylaros.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Mια φωτογραφία του 1902 δείχνει ένα ποσταλάκι να περνάει τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου. Αν και δεν η λεζάντα δεν αναφέρει το όνομα του, από τα σινιάλα και τα χαρακτηριστικά του προκύπτει με σιγουριά πως είναι το ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ.
> .....
> πηγή


Great find indeed... And the archives of the Library of Congress are used vey well by _ellinis_.

----------


## Ellinis

Σχέδιο του πλοίου όπως ήταν όταν ναυπηγηθήκε, δηλαδή ως τροχοφόρο. Το 1894 πουλήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Howaldtswerke που το μεταπώλησαν και κάπου εκεί μετασκευάστηκε σε διπλέλικο ατμόπλοιο. Πιθανώς από τα ναυπηγεία για να βελτιώσουν την τιμή μεταπώλησης.

pylaros as hermod.jpg
πηγή με λεπτομέρειες για τα χρόνια πυ το πλοίο ταξίδευε στη Δανία.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ιστοσελίδα Κεφαλονίτες Καραβολάτρες.ανέβηκε το παρακάτω απόσπασμα ενός βιβλίου με μια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία του ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ. Σε σχέση με όσα αναφέρει το κείμενο αξίζει να αναφέρουμε οτι το πλοίο δεν ταξίδευε ως το 1940 αλλά είχε ήδη παροπλιστεί από το 1932 στα Αμπελάκια λόγω του ορίου ηλικίας που θεσπίστηκε τότε. Όπως έχουμε γράψει παλιότερα, πουλήθηκε για σκραπ το 1938.

pylaros 1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην ιστοσελίδα Κεφαλονίτες Καραβολάτρες.ανέβηκε το παρακάτω απόσπασμα ενός βιβλίου με μια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία του ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ. Σε σχέση με όσα αναφέρει το κείμενο αξίζει να αναφέρουμε οτι το πλοίο δεν ταξίδευε ως το 1940 αλλά είχε ήδη παροπλιστεί από το 1932 στα Αμπελάκια λόγω του ορίου ηλικίας που θεσπίστηκε τότε. Όπως έχουμε γράψει παλιότερα, πουλήθηκε για σκραπ το 1938.
> 
> pylaros 1.jpg


Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια.  Μας δινει μια ονειρικη παρουσιαση του πλοιου. Οσο για το σχολιο οτι το *Πυλαρος* ταξιδευε μεχρι το 1940, ισως οι Κεφαλονίτες Καραβολάτρες να το εχουν μπλεξει με το δευτερο *Πυλαρος*  των Αλεξατου και Μαρκετου.  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...hlight=Pylaros

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφη φωτογραφία. Πρέπει να είναι στο Αργοστόλι. Στα δεξιά η γέφυρα Δεβοσέτου και πίσω του, η θέση του πρώην εργοστασίου παραγωγής ρεύματος της ΔΕΗ ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια σπουδαια ανακαλυψη... Το *Πυλαρος* στο "λιμάνι της Πρέβεζας στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα" απο την σελιδα https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater
Κατασπρο και ωραιο....

Πυλαρος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ο φίλος Γιώργος Καρέλας ανέβασε στην ομάδα O άγνωστος Πατραικός του facebook αυτή τη φωτογραφία με την Πύλαρο στην Πάτρα. Και παραθέτει και ένα άρθρο που δημοσιεύτηκε στην Καθημερινή το 2003 και αναδημοσιεύεται από το www.kolivas.de/archives/75422 συνοδευόμενο με φωτογραφίες και από το nautilia.gr

pylaros at patras.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η είδηση της πώλησης του ιστορικού πλοίου τον Ιούλιο του 1937 στον Π. Νομικό, "en bloc" μαζί με ένα άλλο παροπλισμένο πλοίο της εταιρίας Αθανασούλη. Το φορτηγο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΟΥΛΗΣ επισκευάστηκε και ταξίδεψε μέχρι το 1952 που καταστράφηκε από πυρκαγιά, αλλά για το υπερήλικο ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ υπήρχε μόνο ο δρόμος για το διαλυτήριο.

Pylaros 10 7 37.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ στην Πρεβεζα προ του 1920


Πηγη: https://www.bildindex.de/document/ob...ium=gr00260f11. 

Πυλαρος.jpg

----------

